# Juice for our birds



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do any of you give your birds juice? There is an article on it at this web site.
http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies.html
I've just bought a juicer on E-bay and will be trying it as soon as it arrives. Just curious as to what to do with the pulp? Do any of you use it in any way? The article says that cabbage and carrot juice seem to be the best veggies to use. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Very interesting.
Keep us posted on your findings.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I never have gave pigeons any sort of juice. liquid vitimans. mineral water. and even honey water. But some people may do so. Good grain, clean water. grit. and periodic treatments. goes along way in raiseing pigeons


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I read that article and I do give my birds juice once in a while.. 
I'm suppose to drink veggie juices every day for my special diet and so I'm always using the juicer for all sorts of stuff. 
Carrot juice was something I gave my birds and with a bit of cilatro as well (they loved it and my white homer Pearl with a pink ended up with an orange beak for a few days )
. Never tried the cabbage yet.
That sight is really great.. I also use the bee pollen as well as the sprouts for my pijjies


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

That is an interesting idea. I do give my pigeons vegetables, and so far so good. I don't give them much, as the staple in the diet is the seed and I don't want them getting the "runs". So far it has been positive.

I know there is a definite nutritional advantage as the greens can give them microminerals, as well as minerals, and easily assimilated calcium. I love to give them the whole leaves at is not only fun and entertaining to watch them eat it, but good excercise watching them thrash it around, and also is great excercise for the beak. 

My pet pigeons, will eat whole leaves right out of my hand,especially the stalk, they will tear it up with their beaks and almost inhale it!

If you juice, they will get concentrated amounts of it, so go easy, and give very small servings. Use greens such as curly kale (best nutritionally), spinach, and endive. Brussel sprouts, cauliflower, all kinds of cabbage, and broccoli are bad for pigeons and should be avoided. I read this in my pigeon book, but some people have fed it sparingly, I won't use these.

Pigeons if given the chance will eat plants down to the stalks and kill them. Pigeons relish African Marigold, and some love tulips! Upturned Grass sod, once a week, is supposed to be good for them too. I myself, will not give them these plants, cause if of the pesticide and fertilizer used at nurseries.

Please let us know the results of the new addition to their diet goes.

Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee, my husband has said the same thing at least a million times!! LOL I know that many years ago, just the basics for pigeons was enough, but in these modern times, it can't possibly hurt to give pigeons some sort of supplemental NATURAL things. A short story............we have NEVER given our birds open loft. They are always either IN the loft, ON the loft of IN THE AIR. Our little dog has been trained to chase them from the ground. About a week ago, we wondered just what they would do if they had complete freedom, so we tried it. From 1:00 until 8:30 that night they were allowed to fly, sit in trees, peck on the ground, whatever but when it started getting dark they all went in one by one. The next afternoon, we figured it hadn't hurt anything to let them out, so we let them out again. The NEXT morning, when I went into the loft, what a mess!!!!!!! Their dropping looked like purple runny crap and there were all of these little acorn shell like things all over the floor. They had eaten them and I guess couldn't digest them, so they were throwing them back up. That continued most of the morning. Apparently they thought these little things would provide some sort of nutrition, I don't know. I keep red grit, gray grit and pick stones in front of them 24/7. They have the best feed and their waters are washed and freshened every single day, sometimes twice a day if I find one that is dirty. They get ACV, vitamins in the water certain days of every week. I do all I can to provide what they need. Maybe it was just the newness of being really free and they didn't actually know what they were suppose to eat and not eat. Anyway, needless to say, they are back on lock down now.  No more roaming around on the ground. All I'm saying is I know that they can survive on good feed and fresh plain water but that doesn't mean that that's ALL they NEED. Especially if you are racing and trying to remain competative. And oh, by the way, I see you live in Enid, OK. I lived in Lawton, OK for 10 years, worked at Fort Sill military base. In all of the 10 years that I spent in OK, I never knew what a racing pigeon was.


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Your birds were looking to fill a genuine need in there nutrition. The complexities of all the natural elements in a wild diet are daunting but worth discovering to achieve the best results for any birds not just racers. And, yes, there is a successful racer around these parts who freezes juices from the juicer and puts the "ice cubes" in the waterers.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I feed my pigeons like I feed my parrots which means, if its safe for them to eat they will get it so juice is something that I have done before and they do love it! My parrots get the juices more often than the pigeons but they do get it. Orange juice is a favorite of my Goffin's Cockatoo, Penny Feather but apple is enjoyed too until they have to get Baytril (my vet mixes it with apple juice) and then they would rather die then drink the stuff.

I honestly don't worry about the mess! Those of you that have parrots like me know that parrots with messy food is not fun to clean up afterwards, but healthy happy birds are worth the extra clean up, so for me - hey, their outside I don't care what kind of a mess they make of their pen and loft, its easier to take a hose to it than try to figure out how to get the goop off the cage bars, walls and furniture. 

If you haven't already checked it out, there is great information on giving juices to your birds on parrot sites and in the magazines.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lawton used to And I still think it has a racing club. Met a couple of the memebers several years back. Then and now may bring more thought. I just said I have never given juice to pigeons. And I dont think I will. A far as being competive. It starts in the breeding loft. The old saying one good bird is better then ten fare birds holds true. Vitimans added to water today. Does well. Like I said I used to use honey water. After a race whewn the birds wee due to be getting home. I would heat water add three teaspoons to a gallon. And have it ready. Seemed to bring back a little energy from the race faster. People do different things. I have never gave my birds greens either. And have had birds 15 years old. But agin people do what they think will make there birds healthyer.What years were you at fort sill. And it sounds like you are now raiseing homers. What family of birds do you keep. Or what mix are they? Not that it really matters in the end. A good bird is just that.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I did go to the site. and read on the juicing of the bireds. It looks like the juice is reduced say 90 to 95 % so it probably would not hurt a bit. And if it improves the over all health it may be a good thing.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes I heard the thing about the cabbage, broccoli and brussel sprouts as well.. These veggies are not good for pigeons and can cause problems. 
My pet Tooty was sick right after he ate some broccoli and that caused him to have a sour crop the next day which could have been one of the causes of his death 

Avoid these veggies for your pigeons, I only give a very little amount of carrot juice to my birds because too much sugar is not good in their systems as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was in Lawton from 1987 until 1997. It's probably just as well that I didn't know about racers then because all I did for 10 long years is work, work, work...........LOL. There is no way I would have had the time that I do now. As far as strains, you are right. A good bird is a good bird even if it's a "mutt".  But...........we do have some Jan Aardens that have flown very well for us and one little hen won 4 of 6 club races that she was entered in this past OB season and took a 4th place in the 5th race. She didn't do anything in the 6th race, but I have me theories on why and it seems I was right. When I got her and her mate right, she never quit the rest of the season. She won one combine race also, which was a first for us. We were real excited about her and can't wait unti next year to race her as a 3 year old. She just hatched out a baby over night last night as we are letting her and her dad raise one round for stock. Anyway, I'm way off the subject of juicing here!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jan ardens are not bad distance birds. And feel good in the hand. Sounds like your hen is doing good. I would think on stocking her at least after next season. Good hens help the program. The story I remember on ardens. was that after the war three pair were stole back from the germans and the strain rebuilt from there. Have you started juiceing the birds and heve ther vigor improved. some people also used to give there racers a few raw peanuts before the race to give more energy for the race. By the added carbs, Do you fly around the clock or one direction


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have not started the juices yet as I just won the machine on an E-bay auction and it has not arrived yet. I don't know how much more "vigor" our birds can get!!. We are getting ready to fly our 3rd YB season and these youngsters are flying their little butts off so far. I'm so proud of them. We've only got them out to 3 miles, (they've been tossed 4 times) but in the past two years we always lost a few on the first couple of tosses and they always dawdled and took their time coming home. So far this year, no losses, two cocks that insist on coming in later than the rest (but at least I know they can get home without following the pack) but other than those two, they always get home before my husband does. They are very active in the loft and look good and feel good and just their overall appearance and actions tells me that they are feeling fiesty and want to fly. We do train our YB's in the line of flight but the OB's we just toss where ever and don't worry about the direction. It's probably no absolutely necessary for the YB's but it make me feel better.  
Maybe we should move this conversation to the "racing pigeon" forum. Everyone probably isn't interested in our discussion.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I find this stuff interesting! Even though I don't race my birds I still like to know what you guys do to help with recovery after a race just in case I were to get a very tired pigeon that has gotten himself lost. A few people right around me have pigeons that they let out on a regular baisis and some do end up here and hang out until they figure which way is up! 

I didn't know that broccoli and brussel sprouts were a problem for pigeons. I know that cabbage wasn't good for birds so I wouldn't feed that any way, but also on the broccoli I am very cautious with it because it is hard to get it clean and the pesticides don't come out easy so if I do feed it I use caution, same for brussel sprouts. Good to know though!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds,

I'm sure your birds are like mine, they get antsy in anticipation when they know they are going out, you can see the adrenalin starting to flow thru them. It's like a race horse getting ready to be let out of the stall.I also have a pattern of a few that come home later, the same two birds too!

Treesa


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi Christina,

I give my pigeons following a race electrolytes in their water. I use a commercially prepared mix from the Australian Pigeon Co. Some racing enthusiasts actually use gatorade. You can make your own electrolytes with a bit of sugar and salt. Honey would be good too, I think.

They are given a small amount of safflower and hemp when they first arrive and then fed the next day only barley. It's my belief that barley helps flush any toxins from their system. They like to bathe on the day after a race and take a short flying exercise to release the lactic acid build up in the muscles.

To Lovebirds - Congratulations on your outstanding success with your hen that won 4 races! If you would care to post on 'racing pigeons' how you positioned her and her mate for the races I would be very interested (I know many others would be too). I hope you intend to enter her for ace pigeon awards in the Racing Pigeon Digest and with the AU - that is a truly remarkable feat.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

That's cool! I was advised by my vet that plain pedialite works really well too. The barley is uncooked right? I feed lots of barley (high in vit. E and parrots in my area have E defficancy problems, kills 'em before you know they have a problem and it doesn't show on a necropsy after two hours) but I cook it in the rice cooker along with brown and white rice.

That works really well with parrots too! I have a "found" 20 year old Cockatiel that had been out long enough to be getting thin and was dehidrated so I gave him safflower seed to start since they are bitter to 'tiels so he would eat them slowly and not make himself sick along with electrolites for the first week and then slowly switched to normal food and water. He is doing great so now that I know to do exactly the same with the pigeons it helps!


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, it's uncooked barley. I've lately found a home brew supply house in my city that will sell me the odd lot 'malted' barley for half price. My racers really like it... barley is an acquired taste for sure. A lot of racing enthusiasts use it extensively. I've also read where some are incorporating hulled sunflower seeds as the base for racing pigeon's diet. In racing, feed is the most important thing to get right - IMHO. Like any athlete what you take in as fuel is very critical considering all other things equal. I wonder what Lance Armstong (from my city) is eating to pedal up the alps


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Barley will help in controling the body wieght during the off season So the birds will not get soft and fat. Sun flower. helps the feathers. High carbs befor the race gives a little extra stored energy for the distance. Methods And flying regions depict types of birds needed to perform. widow hood, natural, darkening, to the perch, ect all have a method to gain performance. feed and vitimans enhance that performance in body condition. And good solid training methods prepare the bird to race by getting it in shape. Many methods are tested be different flyers. The desire to come home. The robust action of a qulity bird. and a sound breeding program. Is perhaps the main key. Then what is fed and how the training gets results. Controled diet, added vitimans improves the training method. Faster trapping. better over all conditioning so the bird tires less and dropps less wieght during the race not haveing to set down or lag back to gain back a litlle energy during flight. So it all adds up.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I get the athlete side of racing!  My sister is a competative swimmer and I was on the team for a little while (too expensive for me to be able to stay though I loved it) so I understand needing the carbs for energy and all that great health stuff. Nutrition (mine and my animals) is really my thing. I prefer to feed (and eat) foods that provide what we need instead of using synthetic supplements but if I have to use them I go for the natural supplements even though they cost more. Natural and healthy is what I stand by but, then again my mom started it and then we got our vet going on it and he even went back to school to learn more! It might be really boaring for some but I really enjoy it. So much can be cured and prevented with food and I have seen it with my animals and my self though my brother thinks I am a fruit cake, but hey its just another thing to add to my list of crazy things I do. I love soy milk and veggy burgers thats not so odd is it?


----------



## Sookay888 (12 mo ago)

Lovebirds said:


> Do any of you give your birds juice? There is an article on it at this web site.
> racingbirds.com
> I've just bought a juicer on E-bay and will be trying it as soon as it arrives. Just curious as to what to do with the pulp? Do any of you use it in any way? The article says that cabbage and carrot juice seem to be the best veggies to use. Any other suggestions?


I put the put the pulp outside and mix it with the pigeon seeds, the pigeons eat all of it


----------

